

US 'will not fund research for modifying embryo DNA' - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-32530334

======
Nadya
>no compelling medical reason to do it.

Because potentially eradicating disorders that lead to a decreased quality of
life for hundreds, thousands, if not millions of people is not a compelling
enough reason to alter _non-viable_ embryos?

I'd like to highlight the word _non-viable_ again. These are not embryos that
can develop into potential life. They allow us to study disorders that affect
_actual, living people_ that could potential improve the quality of life for
people worldwide or save _actual, living people_.

But my morals that make me want to save _actual, living people_ must mean I'm
immoral?

